# the "I got ENGAGED!" fotd



## faifai (Apr 9, 2009)

And this is what I will be wearing to the engagement party. If you have any other ideas for a makeup look that would go well with this outfit, please feel free to give me some suggestions! I would love some advice. This is just a test run, I'm sure I'm going to change it up quite a bit. The lip color especially - in regular light in looks great, but with the flash, it doesn't seem to match!

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










And a picture of the outfit!




Eyes:
Lash Discovery mascara
UDPP in Sin
NYX Ultra Pearl Mania - Walnut Pearl
Wet 'n Wild eyeshadow crayon in black
Wet 'n' Wild H2O Proof liquid eyeliner in black
Wet 'n' Wild creme eyeliner in black

Face:
MAC Select Cover up - NW35
MAC Select Tint foundation - NC45
L'oreal HIP Vibrant Shimmer bronzing powder - Glowing
NYX blush - Copper

Lips:
NARS Velvet Matte lip pencil - Damned
Victoria's Secret lipgloss - Oatrageous


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 9, 2009)

very pretty! if you want try using maybe orange red's and golds. maybe?


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your engagement!!

I think you look absolutely beautiful and the outfit is gorgeous. Have fun!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 9, 2009)

I think you look gorgeous and I love the lips!


----------



## Dice1233 (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats!  That outfit is gorgeous and you look great! I second the idea of adding gold/orange colors into the eye look.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 9, 2009)

congrats!!! That look is very pretty on you


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats on the engagement!
With an awesome sari like that, I think you should go waayyyy more dramatic with the eye makeup.  Otherwise the look as a whole might seem a bit off.  And your lips don't have to match the blouse, unless you're absolutely set on it.

Idea #1:
Eyes - bronze on the lid, gold on the inner corner, a deep brown in the crease, with glamorous winged out black liner
Cheeks - peachy blush, gold highlight
Lips - nudy peach gloss, something on the light and sweet side
(Zerin has a great tutorial on her blog for something similar)

Idea #2: Think Penelope Cruz with matte red lips!
Eyes - Kohl-rimmed eyes, matte peach/coral/medium brown lids, matte brow highlight, super-lush lashes
Cheeks - matte red or terracotta
Lips - line and fill in the lips with your Nars liner, but instead of the gloss, swipe on a matte opaque red lipstick.

I personally like to do dramatic eyes with a nude lip (I have wonky lips...) when I dress up in saris and salwars.  Batting my massive lashes makes me feel oh so Bollywood glam.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations!
I think you look great!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

You look beautiful and congrats on the engagement!!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Exotica (Apr 9, 2009)

congratuations! you look great!


----------



## florabundance (Apr 9, 2009)

very pretty and congratulationsss


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations!  You look absolutely stunning.


----------



## carandru (Apr 9, 2009)

I think you look gorgeous as is and CONGRATULATIONS!!  If you did want to try something else, I second the gold/orange on the eyes and adding a bit more drama.


----------



## n_c (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats! You look super pretty.


----------



## fintia (Apr 9, 2009)

congrats!!! this is pretty!!!!!!!!! i would add some more oomph!!! on the eyes but thats me lol


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 9, 2009)

I think the look is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on the engagement


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 9, 2009)

This is gorgeous!  I love the color combos, and congratulations on the engagement!


----------



## The_N (Apr 9, 2009)

this is a beautiful look. i like it a lot and it looks great on you. congrats on your engagement! =D


----------



## rbella (Apr 9, 2009)

congratulations!! I think you look so beautiful and happy.  I love your makeup and the outfit rocks!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Apr 9, 2009)

i actually love the lip color!!!! maybe some more color on the eye lids ...like gold


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 10, 2009)

Your lashes are INSANE.
Congratulations.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

You look beautiful!  Congratulations on your engagement!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 10, 2009)

Congratulations!

That sari is to DIE for, and so are your amazing eyes!  Maybe try a bolder lip colour with this?


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats! You will look beautiful no matter what mu you have


----------



## janieboo (Apr 10, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! You look perfect, don't change a thing.


----------



## zerin (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats! Nice to see a FOTD from you after a long time. Tumake onek shundor lagche


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Congrats!! You look so stunning. Please post some pics on the Say Cheese section of the engagement party and of course the future wedding =)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats! I think you should up the oomph ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After all, it's all about you ... The Penelope look suggested by mehrunissa is perfect! Or maybe something like http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_zUuZ5Snw2o...take-a-bow.jpg


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually like that lipstick with the look


----------



## i_luv_mac (Apr 10, 2009)

Congratulations on the engagement, you look lovely. However, if you want something more intense for your eyes then go for the below.

A MAC artist once recommended the following for Asian bridal eye makeup:

1. Rubenesque - as a base
2. Coppering - in the crease
3. Nylon - as a highlight
4. Embark - in the outer V

Best wishes for the big day.


----------



## belldandy13 (Apr 10, 2009)

congratulations!  you are absolutely stunning...& those lashes O.M.G.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations!

Maybe try a darker lip color for top and bottom lips.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats! Your outfit is gorgeous. I hope you guys will be very happy.


----------



## contrabassoon (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations! It's all so gorgeous, especially that outfit. I love, love, love the gold and red.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 15, 2009)

congrats girl! the outfit is awesome and I think the makeup compliments it really well


----------



## MamaLaura (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats! Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 16, 2009)

Congratulations. Your sari is gorgeous.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 16, 2009)

congrats... and I love the lashes.. but I would suggest a bold lip... i think others have suggested it and its a great idea.. a matte red maybe?


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 16, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## JakesGirl (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on your engagement and the saris is gorgeous!  Maybe a little bold black eyeliner on your beautiful eyes to finish off the look?


----------



## maira05 (Jul 17, 2009)

Love It


----------



## .k. (Jul 17, 2009)

i always love those indian style dresses...or i dont know the right word sorry but i love it! ur gorgeous!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats! You look beautiful!


----------



## genie707 (Jul 17, 2009)

aww congratulations!!!


----------



## girleygirl (Aug 23, 2009)

congrats! Hey, where are you from? India?


----------



## mevish (Aug 24, 2009)

U Look Super Gorgeous!!


----------



## iLLYbiLLy (Aug 24, 2009)

you look beautiful! and i must say u have some sexy lips! no homo lol!!!! i think the sari is so pretty too!!!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 24, 2009)

congrats! this looks beautiful!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG, you are soooo beautiful!  Love that amazing sari.  I agree that you could go much more dramatic on the eyes if you're comfortable with that.  So rich metallics would be gorgeous with a more dramatic black liner perhaps.

And by the way, I'm in Arizona, am a photographer and would be honored to photograph your wedding(and I'm very reasonable.) You can see my stuff at Artistic Imaging.  If you're at all interested, let me know.  I've been dying to do a traditional ethnic wedding.  All those white gowns, while beautiful, all begin to look the same but I've seen such amazingly beautiful Wedding clothes from India and the Indian women, gah, so breathtaking.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations!!! You look gorgeous and your lashes are to die for!!!


----------

